# Turn on your printer



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.berner.org/pages/dogcpr.pdf


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, this is great information! Thanks for posting.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you! Very servicey!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

love that pic of Lily . No problem doing CPR with that face. LOL


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you very much Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

brugmansia said:


> Wow, this is great information! Thanks for posting.


Yeah Sylvia, I'm going to read it a couple of times ,stick it on the side of the fridge, re-read every year on Molly's birthday, and hope that I never have to use it. LOL


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> love that pic of Lily . No problem doing CPR with that face. LOL


Her breath on the other hand...phew!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
This is great!! The other day Scudder was choking on a flossie. My boyfriend just grabbed him, hung him upside down and pushed below his rib cage. I was shocked when the flossie flew out! After looking at your diagram, it appears what my boyfriend did was correct!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Very helpful for the entire family. Thanks for posting


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Dave!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Dave! I too am going to study it. 

WOW LINDA! that is one quick thinking BF! I would keep him.


----------

